# Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

So liebe Leute,

ich habe vor einen Aquaponic Garten anzulegen. 
Da ich noch anderes zu tun habe und ich weiß, dass Ihr mir viele sinvolle Denkanstöße gebt will ich einfach den Plan einstellen, auch wenn es die Tage noch keine Bilder von mir bei der Arbeit geben wird. 

Warum Aquaponic:

kommt später...

Aber mal ein Link, wie es aussehen kann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=S7Sf2ED-XOM 


Ich will fürs erste 25 m² Garten mit Rohren versehen und in die Rohre Nutzpflanzen wie Erdbeeren, Tomaten usw. setzen.
Bedeutet, die 110 Rohre sind meine Pflanzreihen im Nutzgartenbeet. 
Unter die Rohre kommt Unkrautvlies und darüber dann Kies. 
Somit werden meine Beete sichtbar alle im Kies stehen.

Am Teich will ich ein 5 Watt Mammut installieren, welches das Wasser durch diese Beete pumpt. 

Jetzt ist mir das Argument der Solarheizung über den Weg gelaufen. Also werde ich wohl oder übel auch ein paar Abzweige nach unten ins Erdreich machen müssen.  

Jetzt zum warum:

- Wartungsfreier Garten, Unkrautzupfen und Gießen fällt weg.
- da ich jetzt Kleingärtner nach BKleinG bin, gewinne ich viel Platz für das Freizeitdrittel (Ist so aufgeteilt 1 drittel Bebauung (ist weg) 1 drittel Nutz und auch Zierpflanzen und 1 drittel Freizeit) 
deswegen würde ich mir im Freizeitbereich mit Teichfilter und Co. viel Platz nehmen.
- Gießen = Teich auffüllen. Da ist aber das Regenroht für zuständig.

Letzter Step ist dann das Windrad für den Luftheber. 

Stromloser wartungsfreier Garten mit Teich, jo.

Mal sehen obs was wird. 

Ich will gern mit Euch planen, obs was wird weiß man nicht, drum hab ich das Thema auch V1.0 genannt damit Spielraum ist für diverse weitere Versionen.

Grüße

Thomas   

PS: mein Profil stimmt nicht mehr, ich hab nen 4*4 Meter Teichlein, ich weiß auch nicht, ich bau immer neue Teiche...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Liebe Admins,

könnt ihr mal bitte etwas Rechtschreibkorrektur machen?
Es heißt Aquaponik oder Aquaponic. 


Danke Euch

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Mario09 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Huhu,

sehr interessantes Thema bin gespannt berichte fleißig  .....

bin in die Richtung auch seit 2 Jahren am planen....

Planst du das ohne Fische ? Würde mich über genauere Infos freuen !

lg Mario


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Mario,

Fische scheinen sehr wichtig zu sein fürs Pflanzenwachstum. 
Viele halten Fisch nicht wie wir in schicken Teichen, sondern in IBC Tanks mit dem Zweck die Pflanzen zu düngen.

Wenn die Saison vorbei ist gibts Fisch mit Gemüse. 

Ich bin selber noch am einlesen, aber Fische gehören wohl zwingend dazu??? 

Mal ein Link zum Aquaponik Forum: (Ich hoffe, das geht in Ordnung, wenn nicht bitte rauslöschen)
http://aquaponik-forum.de/index.php 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo,

sprech Mitch mal an, ich meine der hat schon einen Versuch hinter sich.
Die Suchfunktion gibt bestimmt auch Auskunft.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Echt? Mitch, bitte melde Dich mal zum Thema!


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquapondic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo,

hier gibt es auch noch was.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35073/?q=aquaponik


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo Lolo,

in dem Tread habe ich vor Jahren auch mitgeschrieben. 
Der Tip von WP-3D hat mich damals schon fasziniert, nur war der Garten anders angelegt.
Im jetzigen Garten will ich genau diesen Hinweis von damals wieder aufgreifen und einen Aquaponikgarten anlegen.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Und die Pflanzen willst du da frei im Rohr baumeln lassen, ohne Substrat?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Jo, die Fisch müssen halt ordentlich düngen. 
Das ist ja das coole an dem System. 
Andere kaufen Filter oder setzen keine Fische ein, damit es nicht zur Algenblühte kommt, wegen dem Fischdünger) 
Bei dem Aquaponicsystem muß der Teich zugeschie... werden, damit die Pflanzen genug Dünger bekommen.

Das passt gut zusammen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Klingt an sich ne schlecht, würde mir bei meinen paar (geplanten) __ Moderlieschen nur leider nichts nützen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme der Sache langsam näher.

Mal ein paar Auszüge von den Auaponikern: 

"Formel der Fische (3kg Erntefisch auf 100L Substrat) => 800L / 100L / 3kg => 24 Fische. 30 Fische sollten daher ausreichend sein. "

"Ich fange diese Jahr auch mit Karpfen in einem IBC Tank an!
50 Karpfen auf 1000l habe ich geplant."

Da ist Fisch nur Erntefisch wie Hausschweine...

Emfehlung für mein Teichlein:

"Als Besatz kannst du vielleicht mischen, Koi's, Karpfen, Goldfische als Dauerbesatz und im Sommer zusaetzlich eine Ladung mit 500 Tilapias damit du auf ein guten Naehrstoffwert kommst. Fuer 25m2 Starkzehrer kannst du meiner Meinung nach taeglich mehrere kg fuettern."

Oh ja, dass ist eine vollkommen andere Welt. 

Ich werd mir Mühe geben, beides sinnvoll miteinander zu kombinieren. Letztlich will ich ja nur nen Gartenteich.
Wer soll 500 Talapien oder 50 Karpfen mit Tomate und Salat essen... ich nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Thomas,

das Thema hätt ich doch glatt überlesen 


... ich hab dir mal die links vom letzten Jahr rausgesucht:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/624

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/644

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/665


leider war das Resultat ned so berauschend - vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur zu viel anderes Grünzeugs im Teich + zu wenige Fische 

ich denke mal das das grundsätzlich schon funktioniert, aber eben nur mit genug Futterumwandlern da sonst die Pflanzen leer ausgehen, 

notfalls könntest du ja den Teich künstlich aufdüngen (grüne Brühe )


was noch wichtig ist: die richtigen Töpfe für die Pflanzen zu besorgen damit die wurzeln gut ins Wasser wachsen können um die Nährstoffe aufzunehmen.



noch einer  mehr  , find ich gut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Mitch,

schön wieder von Dir zu lesen. 

Die Ernte an Pflanzen war ja ned so doll... aber versuch macht kluch. 

Ich denke (oder würde versuchen) den Filter anders aufzubauen.

Ich würde die Aquaponic in 2 Kategorien aufteilen:

Großsch...anlagen (wie gehabt)
Kleinsch...anlagen (Mein Versuchsaufbau)

Also zur Kleinsch...anlage:

Ich denke, ich muß den ganzen Schnodder im System behalten, damit er langsam zersetzt werden und in Dünger verwandelt werden kann.

Bei einer Großsch...anlage mit 50 Fischen fällt genug an Dünger an, um den da einfach durchzuleiten.

Wenn ich "vor" dem Beet einen Helixfilter einsetze und dort allen Schnodder reinpumpe, kann der in aller Ruhe zersetzt werden Fisch -> Nitrit -> Nitrat -Pflanzedünger -> Salat größer 2 cm.

Dieses SchlammhelixBecken ist sicher schwer zu reinigen, aber mit dem Gartenschlauch gehts allemal schneller als unkrautzupfen.

Würde in der Theorie bedeuten: Wenn der Teich grün wird, muß ich Schlamm aus dem Helixbecken nehmen, da zu viel Dünger in den Teich gelangt.
Oder es muß ein 2. Filter am Teicheinlauf her. 

Aber so, wie ich Deine Bilder gesehen habe, brauche ich mir darum keine Gedanken machen sonder eher darum, wie ich die Pflanzen groß bekomme.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mal der Filteraufbau, wie ich mir das im 1. Step denke.
(Ist nicht ganz richtig, soll aber erstmal ungefähr meine 1. Überlegungen darstellen.)

 

Mein Vorfilter wird eine Strumpfhose. dort sammelt sich der ganze Kram. 
Diese wird nicht kompostiert, sondern ein Knoten rein und in den Helix Filter.

Somit verbleibt das Nitrithaltige Gemisch länger im System und die Bakkies haben länger Zeit, sich mit der Nitratumwandlung zu beschäftigen. 

Ich denke, so brauche ich weniger Würste von den Fischen da ich die Würste einfach sammle.

So meine Gedanken, wie denkt Ihr?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hmm müsste prinzipiell funktionieren - alles, was im Wasser verbleibt, wird weiterhin umgewandelt. Solltest dann aber regelmäßig Wasserproben nehmen, nicht, dass dir das dann mal umkippt..


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Micha, 

der Teich kippt doch nicht um... oder meinst die Erdumdrehung?
Scherz.

Die Werte muß ich wirklich genau im Blick behalten, nicht das ich den Teich vergifte. 
Evtl. ergeben sich dann irgendwelche funktionierenden Regeln?
Ala: 3 Hosen für 20 Tomaten und 30 Gurken???

Am besten wäre eigentlich, die Pflanzen komplett in Substrat zu halten (Bakkiefläche).

Ich muß noch überlegen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Ich heiße zwar Andreas, aber meld mich trotzdem nochmal zu Wort 

Theoretisch brauchst du doch kein Substrat: Die Pflanzen ziehen sich doch alles aus dem Wasser. Zu Lande wird das Substrat ja auch eher dazu gebraucht, dass sie nicht umfallen. Ob Wasser oder Erde, etc. macht bei deiner Idee doch keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Andreas,

sorry für die Verwechselung, schreib doch einfach "Grüße Andreas" oder so drunter, da weiß man, wem man schreibt und nett isses auch.

Doch, die Rohre werd ich mir knicken. 
Ich habe ja nur 250 liter Helix. Wenn ich dort Nitrit sammeln will und nicht genug Bakterien drin sind, vergifte ich den Teich. 

Habe ich Substrat in den Beeten, dann habe ich ca. 7,5 m³ Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche. 

Denn wenn ich zu viel Nitrat in den Teich pumpe wird er nur grün. Pumpe ich unverarbeitetes Nitrit rein hab ich keine Fische mehr.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal der Plan, wie ich mir die Anlage der Beete vorstelle:

 

Die Aquaponic geht immer von Fischkot als Dünger aus. 
Was ist eigentlich mit Algen? Ist doch auch der perfekte Dünger. 
Wenn ich ins Helix noch einen Gerstensack hänge, zersetzt es die Algen und ich habe Dünger für meine Tomaten. 

Problem wird sein, das ich mehr Algen, als Fischkot ins System bekomme. Drum denke ich, diese gehen doch auch zum Düngen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Wenn der ganze Schnodder aus dem Teich im Helix landet, wird das Helix einfach nur verschlammen und du wirst keine Bakterienkulturen am Helix finden, die Dir das Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln. Auch Helix was im eigenen Bakterientodschlamm liegt, sieht nach dem Abspülen wie neu aus. Ich hatte dieses Ergebnis erst am Wochenende, als ich meine Helixkammern gereinigt hatte und einiges an Helix im Filterbakterienschlamm steckte. Der Bereich im Schlamm war schneeweiß - wie neu und der Teil, der oben noch raus ragte, war kräftig gold-braun - was auf eine gute Besiedlung schließen lässt.

Wenn die Pflanzen im Substrat stehen, möge an diesem Substrat auch eine Bakterienansiedlung stattfinden, nur ist die Frage, ob die Dimensionen zueinander wieder stimmen. Das beziehe ich jetzt aber nur auf die Besiedlungsfläche (Helix o.ä. <--> Substrat welcher Art). In deinem Video war doch auch keine Helixkammer vorgeschaltet und die Pflanzen standen im Substrat. Oder? Ist das Aquaponic nicht irgendwie das Gleiche wie Hydroponic - Hydropflanzen als Filter?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Zacky,

ich überlege alles hin und her. 

Ich habe ja die Strumpfhosen im Helixfilter. Somit keine direkte Verschlammung. (Der Gedanke kam mir erst etwas Später..., Skizze) 

Aqua oder Hydro? Es gibt auf jeden Fall sehr viele Möglichkeiten, wie man das angehen kann.(zumindest habe ich weniger Fische)

Das Substrat will ich ja gerade als Besiedlungsfläche haben. 

Das Video habe ich aus einem anderen Fred, durch den ich überhaupt erst auf die Idee gekommen bin.

Ich bin jetzt nur am laut überlegen und wenn rauskommt, dass es gar nicht geht werd ich es sein lasssen. 
Drum auch die vielen verschiedenen Varianten. Es sind nur Überlegungen um ein Optimum zu finden. 

Es kann auch sein, dass ich den Zulauf zum Teich mit einem Schilfbecken versehen muß, damit die Starkzehrer den Nährstoffüberschuß noch rausholen. (Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es den gibt) Im Moment gehen ja die überlegungen dahin, wie ich genug Dünger für die Beete produziere. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Die Aquaponicer sind echt Pfeifen... da denkt keiner mit, keine Diskussionen. Langweilig. 
Ich liebe ja hobby-gartenteich, weil man zu jeder Frage wirklich gute Antworten bekommt. 
Und wenn es um Fußbodenverlegung geht...

Ich komm nicht weiter mit meinem Aquaponikkram... :evil

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Also ich habe da echt keine Erfahrung mit, aber rein theoretisch müsste es ja funktionieren mit:
- Strumpfhose (Schmutzfilterung) - Helix (Nitrit -> Nitrat) - "Beet" - Teich..


Der Strumpf nimmt dir ja die Schmutzpartikel raus, also haste beim Helix keine Probleme.

Den Gedanken mit nem Schilfbecken find ich nicht allzu sinnvoll. Denkst du wirklich, dass da sooo viele Nährstoffe anfallen, die von Erdbeere und co. nicht aufgenommen werden? Du wirst ja sicher nicht mit 20kg Fisch/1000l Wasser arbeiten. Ich denk eher, da kommen deine Beetpflanzen dann zu kurz!

Sicherheitshalber kannste ja vorm Teicheinlauf ein Becken mit einplanen, dass du schnell nachrüsten kannst, aber ich denke nicht, dass du das brauchst. Wirst ja auch an sich noch Teich-/Uferpflanzen reinsetzen, die ziehen ja auch nochmal Nährstoffe.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Andreas,

wenn die Leute, die Erfahrung haben auch mal was schreiben würden...(im AquaponikForum) würde ich da schon ein wenig weiter kommen.

Vieleich ist das ja auch nur ne fixe Idde von mir, die eh nicht funktioniert. Wird aber ausprobiert.(Nächstes Jahr)

Evtl. auch ein guter Koiteichfilter??

Mit dem Schilf hast Du Recht, ich werde mir das als Option offen lassen. Erstmal Versuchstomaten.

Was mir immer vollkommen untergeht oder was vieleich auch keiner weiß? Wie verhält es sich mit den Algen als Dünger. Ich werde ja mehr Algen ins System bringen als Fischkot. 
Da das eigentlich auch ein guter Dünger ist sollte dieser als Kotersatz gut funktionieren. 

Die Aquatypen haben ja keine Algen, weil aufgefuttert.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Ja, ich kann eben leider nur schreiben, was ich mir da so ohne Erfahrung zusammendenke 

Mit Algen wirst du ne weit kommen, so lang die leben, wie sollen die Beetpflanzen da Nährstoffe von abbekommen? Die Unterwasser- und Uferpflanzen im Teich "saugen" die Algen ja auch nicht aus.. Von den Nährstoffen hast du ja erst was, wenn die Algen absterben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Hi Andreas,

ich reime mir das auch nur so zusammen...

Der Teich wird ja gefiltert. Da fallen jede Menge Algen an, die aus dem Teich gepumpt werden.

Als Algenkiller dachte ich so einen Gerstensack ins Helix zu hängen. 
Dann wie gehabt ->Algen->Bakkies->Pflanzendünger.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aquaponic für den Kleingärtner V1.00*

Achso, joa das könnte dann funktionieren. Ich denke mal ne ultimative Lösung für dich wirds eh nicht geben. 

Du kannst eigentlich nur anfangen zu bauen und dann gucken, wies wird. Kann sein, dass du so wenig Nährstoffe reinkriegst, dass du gar kein übermäßiges Algenwachstum bekommst. Kann andererseits auch sein, dass du so extrem viele Nährstoffe hast, dass du dann wirklich noch ein Schilfbecken brauchst..


Ich würde einfach anfangen, zu bauen und dann ein Problem nach dem anderen angehen. Die Japaner kamen auch erst nach und nach auf die richtige Mischung Fisch-Pflanzen-etc. indem sie probiert haben.


----------



## Farmmaster (20. Nov. 2014)

ich habe diese arbeit zum Thema gefunden, hat mir sehr zum Verständnis geholfen.  Viel Erfolg dir!!!

http://www.docdroid.net/ligc/aquaponikkreislauf-jan-abendroth.pdf.html


----------



## laolamia (20. Nov. 2014)

hallo,

ja das video sieht ja toll aus ABER:
was meinst du wieviel tage im jahr das so aussieht?! alle __ tulpen gleich aufgeblueht...... die gleiche anlage 10 tage spaeter waere mal interessant 
und zum duengen und fische: ich denke da ist sehr viel fachwissen gefragt weil die spanne zwischen zu wenig naehrstoffe und total gruener stinkender jauche sehr klein ist.

generell bist du ja experementierfreudig und hast ja auch einen besonderen geschmack....

ich hab auch schon versucht hochglanzprospekte und anregungen von gartenschauen nachzubauen, meine erfahrung: meist sieht es doch anders aus als die auf den PUNKT OPTIMIERTEN ANLAGEN.

aber viel erfolg.

ps.: bist du nicht in einer kleingartenanlage????? da duerfet das verboten sein wenn ich die buerokraten richtig einschaetze.

wenn der meeresspiegel aber weiter steigt und du das wasser noch entsalzen kannst bist du weit vorne 






gruss marco


----------



## blackbird (20. Nov. 2014)

Hey Marco, 
Farmmaster ist seit heute Nacht angemeldet, hat zwei Beiträge geschrieben und in beiden jeweils einen Link gepostet... 
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt... 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Farmmaster (20. Nov. 2014)

was willst du denn,
benutz die ******* oder lass es bleiben.

Peace


----------



## blackbird (20. Nov. 2014)

Farmmaster schrieb:


> was willst du denn,
> benutz die ******* oder lass es bleiben.
> 
> Peace


Hi,
kannst Du bitte konkreter werden?
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Farmmaster (20. Nov. 2014)

********************** ;
geht nicht konkreter

das ist eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit,
benutz sie oder lass es bleiben.

mir jacke wie hose
peace


----------



## Farmmaster (20. Nov. 2014)

open-source oder wie oder wat oder wo


----------

